# charcoal and pencil



## fernando smallhands (Jul 16, 2008)

some stuff I did a while back, one is a portrait, another based on bourne hogarths work, and the last based on work by michaelangelo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc229/fsmallhands/face1.jpg


----------



## carly (Jul 19, 2008)

I think #2 is the best......


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 19, 2008)

Two and three are my faves. Nicely done! I hope you post more of your work here.


----------



## simulacra2525 (Aug 12, 2008)

While my university studies focuses on art theory and criticism i really want to learn how to draw myself - not sure where to start - i searched for some beginners books - but i am quite naive about all this - can any of you pros recommend a good starting book for someone who doesn´t have the best drawing techniques!!?


----------



## fernando smallhands (Aug 14, 2008)

There are not really any books that will teach you how to draw per se, just expand on already gained skills

My advice to you is to practice some of the core skills i.e. drawing negative space (which is having a few objects on a table, say some apples, and drawing the shadows inbetween the objects to get the shapes rather than drawing the objects themselves, and working on light and shade once you are comfortable with that).

PM me if you need any more help.


----------



## fernando smallhands (Aug 14, 2008)

another good practice tool to use is having a sheet of paper, and looking at an object and trying to draw it without taking your pencil off the paper or your eye off the subject (i.e. not looking at what you are drawing)

This will train your brain and your hand to work together in drawing what you see.


----------

